# Mobile hair & lash extensionist - how to set up in Abu Dhabi



## Hazelbee (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi - I wonder if anyone could help me! 

I have recently moved to Abu Dhabi due to my husbands job. I am a Mobile Hair and lash extensionist and would like to carry on my business out here if possible. 

Could anybody let me know or point me in the right direction as to where I would even start to do this out here? 

I am mobile, so would not have a premises etc, and would obtain clients by word of mouth, small local advertising (ie cards on notice boards etc). Is this even possible to do out here? 

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hazelbee said:


> Hi - I wonder if anyone could help me!
> 
> I have recently moved to Abu Dhabi due to my husbands job. I am a Mobile Hair and lash extensionist and would like to carry on my business out here if possible.
> 
> ...


in order to work here you have to be sponsored so you need to have a contract and a labour card, if you are your own company you need to have a trade licence, in order to have a company you need a local sponsor, which usually takes 51% and you 49%. all these people that do home baking, hair dressing etc etc etc do not have such things.


----------

